# RUSTY BIKE - Worth anything ??



## mary123 (May 4, 2013)

This old Schwin has been sitting outside by the beach and is very rusty.  Before I get rid of it, whated to check on value.  Is there any?


----------



## rideahiggins (May 4, 2013)

Junk, go ahead ahead chuck it.


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2013)

Junk it. No value.


----------



## Nickinator (May 4, 2013)

remember to take the tires and rubber brake pads off before you scrap it!

Nick.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2013)

Set up a big ramp at the beach and then ride it down and jump off into the water with it Evel Knivel style. Then let the bike sink and swim away.


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2013)

*RE: Bikes and rims*

Depends on how you look at things - If you are one of those who see's it as just another form of transportation....then you might have a faint possibility that "Hutch" ( from Starskey & Hutch ) might buy the bike. BUT - if you are more inclined in the Starskey tradition I would take the advice of the cabe members. Would you buy a Gremlin if you had the chance?


----------



## OldRider (May 4, 2013)

I see lots of parts on it that I would recycle onto another "frankenbike" build. Brake levers, pads, seat, rims, bars, pedals.


----------



## Iverider (May 4, 2013)

Just to clarify—this is a Huffy not a Schwinn. (Someone commented recently about how some non-bike addicted folks think all old bikes are Schwinn's)

Monetary Value = you couldn't sell it if you tried (except for scrap)

Transportation value = put $100 in it and you'll have a rideable bicycle.


mary123 said:


> This old Schwin has been sitting outside by the beach and is very rusty.  Before I get rid of it, whated to check on value.  Is there any?View attachment 94943View attachment 94944View attachment 94945View attachment 94946


----------



## wspeid (May 4, 2013)

I'd save the reflector on the front wheel to put on another bike if I had one; that would be about it.  Huffy's bring back bad memories of my childhood with mine being broken and needing a repair anytime I wanted to take it anywhere.  I eventually saved up enough to buy a Schwinn varsity.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 4, 2013)

Yes, again the "My Huffy's broken" theme pops up again.

Then he got a real bike, a Schwinn.....!


----------



## partsguy (May 6, 2013)

I never had any difficulty with Huffy or Murray bikes. The only Schwinns I ever owned were 20" models that I bought and flipped (I'm a tall dude, I ain't keeping 20 inch bikes no matter how much they are worth). People ask too much for rusty girls model Schwinns around here so I typically don't mess with them. The Schwinn I do ride is a modern one and if Schwinn was so great, then why did they get bought out in 1993 and the same company that bought them out bought Murray a few years later and finally got Huffy in 2006? Huffy, Murray, and Schwinn all had the same drivetrains, and unless your Schwinn is old enough, the same wheels. The only things bike companies really built themselves were the frames and forks. I can say it until I'm blue in the face. But for some reason it doesn't sink in.

If you guys want to talk BMX, then all three companies were junk with Schwinn being the worst. Just the frame from a Schwinn Scrambler or Freeform weighs as much or more than a nice competition quality bike. Fact is, you have to give credit where credit is due. At least the other companies tried to make lighter bicycles, but Schwinn was building 1980s lightweights and BMX bikes with 1940s technology and the public simply didn't want it.

As for the bike in question, the only thing of value I see was the mag chain ring but it is rusted to crap. Take it to the crusher!


----------



## ratina (May 7, 2013)

Keep the cool crusty MAG sprocket too


----------

